# bratyboys 29 gallon thats something



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

hey everyone!
its funny how this tank started. it was a holding tank for alot of the plants that were going to go into the 55 gallon have that i have decided that will be for cichlids. after keeping the plants trimmed and getting them to bush out more this tank accidentally became a lil something...well the one side did and i as i work on the other side i have realized im really happy with this tank. a lil more hardscape and i should be done with the tank. i hope all will be impressed as i am.

the tank is just a standard 29 gallon tank with a layer of soil and pool filter sand. hang on the back filter for up to 70 gallon tank( i had discuss that i wanted to over filter for) and 2 28 watt t5 light fixtures. i dont remember all the plants i have but i will try to figure them all out lol. pictures to come soon!!!!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay so i think i found out all the plants...so imagine this all together

Cabomba furcata

Cabomba caroliniana 

Rotala sp. 'Green'

Ludwigia repens

Hygrophila difformis

Hygrophila polysperma

Hygrophila sp. 'Tiger'

Cryptocoryne x willisii 'lucens'

Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae

Aponogeton crispus

ECHINODORUS X BARTHII

this tank is allmost ready for an appearance for all you i just have to move a few more plants around and i think im ready for you guys to see it!!! im so excited pictures for all you tomorrow i promise


i also need some oto cats big time and some red crystal shrimp for major diatom clean up im prob going to pick them up tomorrow at least the oto cats. the two longfinned BNs are not doing anything for this tank but seem to be out alot. im thinking its cuz they can move around in some of the thick plant matter so maybe they will go in the 55 for holding with the discus.

Get Pumped!!! ~Brad


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

can't wait to see it...


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well its not a 29 anymore as the tank somehow sprung a leak and it took me 6 hours to change the tank to a20 long but i have to say it came out even better. here we go with the pics....sorry they are phone pics but its what i had to work with on short notice


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

*IM SO HAPPY WITH THIS TANK I CANT WAIT FOR IT TO FILL IN AND WELL IM SO HAPPY LOL*:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

no comments?


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey man, thats a great looking tank. Im still amazed by how you guys manage to turn a small(er) tank into looking so big. You did a great job with that. It'll be even nicer when it fills in


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's really pretty! I can see why you're excited. Love the soft look of the cabomba. You gotta love that plant!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

oh i do.
im planning to add some excel to this tank when i find some local. petsmart stopped carrying it so im poop out of luck. im doing yeast right now but i got to find a good CHEAP reactor to get it where i want it.

the cambomba is a very nice but when it was in the holding tank is was not getting the light it needed since it was deeper so im hoping with a shallow tank that it will get bushier. 

im thing of adding some more fish like black neons and one more red blue columbian tetras and 2 more head and tail lights just so everything is in a school. which reminds me here is the stock list.

1 black neon 
10 cardinals
4 red blue columbians
3 head and tail lights
5 bloodfins
3 skunk cories
2 longfin calico BN
and well bout 5 RCS

i think just the few more will be okay as im going to be doing 25% water changes every week the plants are fast growers so i think i have an advantage.

im even considering moving a few of the fish out like the head tails and black neon for my other tank coming. we shall see.

regards brad


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay well i did a trim today on a few plants to get them to bush some more. god it looks bad now lol. also when looking into the tank i cant seem to see any of my shrimp.

as i was looking at the tank today i came to realize i dont really care for any of the fish but my cories, cardinals,female honey gourami, and my BN'S 9 which i cant seem to find either). im planning on taking out the columbians, black neon, head and tails, and the bloodfins. the cardinals just make the tank look nice.

oh so many things to do so little time

regards brad


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well im seeing new growth on the wisteria!!!! and the plants are kinda bushing out


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

nice tank there! i wish i'd have gotten a 20G long too instead of tall and done a iwagumi but i don't have the space for the long tank. the 20 tall fits in a corner.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

this 20g is perfect for planted tank.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well thanks all im really having some issues right now with BBA so im dosing excel and cutting light time.

even more bad news. all the fish have ich!!!!!!!! OMG i bought died.

good news. i bought 3 olive nerie snails and i bought a SAE to hopefully help wih the crap im going through. tonight im thinking of catching the odd ball fish i dont want out...oh wait i got ich i don want to spread it around.lol

hope to get some pics up here soon of the progress


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well im on day two of the black out and the BBA is turning orange this morning when i looked in there. i lost the SAE and a few other fish. im thinking if i lose anymore im going to start new in the tank. so stressful


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hang in there. You'll beat this! (You're not suppose to peak!!)


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay well tonight is the finale day but what do i do after the black out? the algae is still there on the leaves just not black. its copper now....oh how i hate algae!!!


----------



## murdocmason (Aug 17, 2009)

well if i only had a dollar for how many times the aquarium enthusist say "i hate algae" lmao GL man you seem to have some good support behind you and know what your doing hopefully it turns out good
xXDOCXx


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

no body can tell me what to do about the algae?

thanks for stopping in murdocmason


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Now that you have the BBA on the run continue to spot dose it with excel. It's dying if it's changing colors.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

it orange now im cutting back on light and im dosing excel everyday one cap so thats 50 gallons for one capful and i have a 20 long so i know its getting more then recommended and fish are fine. i did lose 3 cories so i went out and bought more just plain aneaus but they were 1.98 and big so i got 3 more. 

thinking of getting rid of some of the odd ball fish now maybe tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's only 2.5 times as much. I have cories and have dosed that much and they've been fine. I guess I was lucky. I do have A LOT of flow so maybe that's the answer. I take my dosage and dose it into the tank with a medicine dropper directly on the BBA. I move around the tank. I do it every day, (when I have BBA). In one or two squirts on the BAA it's dead. Orange means dying/dead. The gobies Niko reccommended are amazing. Get a couple. You'll never look back!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i ordered one so im excited to c if it does what they say. im going to keep dosing the excel the way i am till i see it gone for good.

also i have been bidding on some rams for this tank i hope i get them to lol


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

hey everyone its been some time and i have done so little with this tank but i have removed a few plants and moved some rocks added a few plants and won some fish off aquabid lol well i also found in one of my misc tanks that i have baby platies and baby shrimp. moved them to another tank and begun raising them out and then moved another tank and found other baby platies!!! WHAT IS GOING ON HERE LOL got a few quick pics and the 4 leaf clover is starting to grow yay!!!!














































CAN U SEE THE SHRIMP???? ITS A BABY!!!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

no one cares?


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks great brat boy. Is that a fry in the 5th pic?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Your plants look good and congrats on the babies!! That tiny peice of Fissidens should grow into a nice mound over time. I had best luck attaching it to tiny rocks with those tiny rubber bands. It grows slow, but has always kept a round form all on its own.

I LOVE the deep red of that tiger lotus (although Red-Ozelot sword is still my all-time favorite).

-Dave


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

nhung yes those are my lil babies!!! so cute right? they are black tuxedo wag plumtails. 


dave~ how big do one of those get? im looking for a few plants to add to this tank. cant seem to get it to do much. need some different leaf shapes and color. i want more red damn it lol


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The lotus will get as big as you let it. When it gets to the size/height you want, you'll need to trim off leaves that get taller to keep it trained. If you let it, it will take up a third of your tank, cover half your surface, and send up a red flower if you have enough light (but all your other plants will have been shaded out by then).


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

hmmm. any suggestions for a rescape? im going to the store in a few i think im going to pick up some new plants


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's looking nice. You might want a little more dw. It looks like you only have a couple pieces on the left side.

Cute babies!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i was think of that but the anubias are on a piece the mass is on another and then there is the left side. there were no good plants at the store so i had to pass maybe tommorrow i can find some


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

dave where are you? tex gal?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm right here. Was there something you asked that I missed?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i put a wtb ad up and well you guys are amazing and i wanted to know if you guys would think the plants would do good for my tank. also i wanted to know how i should rescape it. its just looking old to me.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

im even thinking of adding some some 10 watt spiral 6500k buls on each end and making it into a full hood just to get more light on the ends...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Those are nice plants that you'd like. It's hard to see the front of your tank at the angle of the px. What I do is get plants I like and then fit them into the scape. If they grow too tall or short or fast or slow, I move them around to the correct area and trim them how I want them to be.

The Alternanthera Reneckii likes light. I don't know how much you have now. It looks like you have good growth. Check the plantfinder for the light requirements of the plants you want.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

the althernetia might do good for the back. oh lighting i have 2 28 watt t5 lights. i dose excel everyday. and do water changes weekly!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey everyone just pick up the new issue of TFH and wow so many great articles!!!









also as i have been admiring my creation(LMAO to the word creation) i got to pondering the idea of moving the tank to a taller 28 gallon bow that i just acquired. then the thought to came to me...more work... yes, better look...yes, then i thought less foot print and more of a challenge...yes.:-\"

so guess what im going to do...well we will see when i make an update. i have a hidden weapon and a few great ideas and i think it should work and i could maybe get close to a nature aquarium but using diana walsteds method. idk we shall see and see what everyone says about it.

BTW get the mag its great. keep u on your toes in the hobby and maybe trying something new or old again.

later brad


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

I have never been a fan of the bow front aquariums...it's hard enough to see into the aquarium when it is flat...

your layout looks nice.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks FBG!
i really like the bows because it gives it a new perspective and the obstacle of scaping it. idk we will see.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

hey everyone. tank is grow like a weed right now and im pretty sure im going to move the tank over to the 28 gallon bow. i won some fish on aquabid. i got some blue eyes, rainbow fish. also i have some blue rams coming. i will be moving the cardinals over there as well might add another tetra. im kinda liking glowlights. or maybe a rasbora...idk maybe not. standard clean up crew and 50% water changes weekly. we will see...have in input im willing to here it.


----------

